# Drop Ab Tuning?



## Insideout

I have recently got my first 7 string guitar to play around with and practice on, and the tuning i want is Drop Ab. How do you tune to that tuning and is there any method i can remember for future reference?

I have no idea how to tune to Drop Ab and what to do....

Guitar: Ibanez Artist Series ARZ307


----------



## Ishan

Tune every strings down a half step (so Bb Eb Ab Db Gb Bb Eb) then drop the low Bb to Ab (so down a full step more for this one)
You might need some beefier strings for this, like 10/46 + 68


----------



## ZEBOV




----------



## Pengu

Tune your guitar from what ever tuning you are in at the moment to Ab Eb Ab Db Gb Bb Eb
(from thickest string downwards). I don't think there is much else that you have to do, since you don't have a tremolo, except you will need thicker strings like Ishan said


----------



## fps

I'm using this tuning for a concept EP we're doing, except I've also dropped the Eb to Db, great fun!!


----------



## Konfyouzd

Tune the whole thing a half step down and then use the 7th fret trick you use to put a 6 string in drop D.


----------



## Insideout

My guitar isn't tuned at all, but i do have the right strings.
I have a Boss Tu80, what should i set everything on and tune each string too, sorry new to 7 string guitars


----------



## Krucifixtion

Chromatic tuner should read everything in the relative # so....

G#, D#, G#, C#, F#, A#, D# which is exactly the same as...

Ab, Eb, Ab, Db, Gb, Bb, Eb


----------



## GSingleton

Tuner


----------



## rythmic_pulses

I tune to this exact tuning except I use a really beefy string which is a tapered .074 with a .046 to .009 set so I have a really weird string setup don't you think? 

But yeah the tuning to me is Ab, Eb, Ab, Db, Gb, Bb, Eb


----------



## PinkyandBrain

you'll also need a .059 - .010 7 string pack, I prefer D'addario's


----------



## Kr1zalid

GSingleton said:


> Tuner


 


Also, you would want to use 0.10 to 0.50++ 6 string set plus a 0.60 or 0.64 for the 7th string.


----------



## Smurff

Signal The Firing Squad, I Declare War, and Defiler play in Ab


----------



## Leuchty

Smurff said:


> Signal The Firing Squad, I Declare War, and Defiler play in Ab



Welcome mate,

Just make sure you check the dates of the threads/posts before you reply.


----------



## Oreo_Death

I wouldnt say you would need a super heavy .060+ gauge 7th string. I play with 10-46 with a 57 holding up the low end and it has done me wonders, even down to G for the few BoO songs I like to jam. I do play in Ab almost religiously though so try all sorts of gauges and see what gauge you like


----------

